# Grazing and Shelter close to Yate/Chipping Sodbury.



## Aimz (23 November 2016)

Hi,

I am hoping to be loaning a Shetland over the next couple of weeks and can keep her where she is part loan for the time being, the owner would like for her to be full loan and moved elsewhere once I can find a place for her to stay. I will be looking for another for my other daughter in the new year. Is there anywhere near Yate or as close to Yate as possible for DIY where it be a field and shelter or stabled on a yard in the new year available or that you know of that could help? 

Thank you.


----------

